# if i accept a ping and cancel, is it affect my acceptence rate?



## DU99 (Nov 23, 2014)

incase of low reating rider request, if i accept the ping and cancel the ride as dont charge customer what will happen? It will affect my acceptence rate?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It will not effect your "acceptance rate" but it will effect your "cancellation rate".
It's OK to do it here and there but if you do it a lot they will
come down on you.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You are better off either NOT accepting the ping to begin with or calling the customer after accepting the ping and asking THEM to cancel because you have a flat tire or some other excuse.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You are better off either NOT accepting the ping to begin with or calling the customer after accepting the ping and asking THEM to cancel because you have a flat tire or some other excuse.


Talking like you're drunk works on most sober riders. Doesn't work so well at 2 AM though.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You are better off either NOT accepting the ping to begin with or calling the customer after accepting the ping and asking THEM to cancel because you have a flat tire or some other excuse.


It depends, if you have a low acceptance rate to begin with, canceling is a good way to avoid lowering it further.
Of course if you can get the pax to cancel that's the best solution.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> It depends, if you have a low acceptance rate to begin with, canceling is a good way to avoid lowering it further.


True.....but Fubers threshold (supposedly) for non accepted pings is 80% before they come down on you. They are tougher on cancels AFTER accepting pings....supposedly 90%. But this is Fuber so who actually knows for sure when/why they do any of this shit.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

What difference it makes for 90 cent call if u dum enough willing to drive
Who cares
Get a life men


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Dany said:


> What difference it makes for 90 cent call if u dum enough willing to drive
> Who cares
> Get a life men


Clearly you are illiterate and therefor having a lot of difficulty with reading, The OP is in London. They are NOT making 90 cents.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber****er said:


> This is official reply to my question when I asked Uber why my acceptance rate is 98% when I accepted all pings
> 
> "Thanks for writing in! I'm glad to hear you're keeping track of all the trip information. This is very helpful to our team if there are ever nay discrepancies that need to be addressed.
> 
> ...


well this seems to make accpetance rate and cancellation rate the same thing
because acceptance is accepting the ping
cancellation is after you accept,but they said your acceptance rate is low but of something you did after acceptance,not before

but remember there are several difference cancellation types
like if you choose rider no show,and after 5 min, you get $5
i dont it would account against your acceptance,cancellation and you get rewarded with 5 bucks

also address that are incompplete or pings that are located in the water
you choose wrong address shown. would seem wrong to have that charged against you since there was no way to complete the ride without the proper address(assuming tried to contact the pax and no response)

so the thing is, choose the right cancellation option to prevent it getting counted against you


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

The answer is yes, it will negatively affect your acceptance rate. Here, across the pond, anyway.

Her'es what UBER had to say:
*UBER CSR*
Jan 23, 13:17

Hi MY NAME,
*Again, the rides you cancel or don't accept while online count toward your acceptance rate.* 
Therefore, it's recommended that you only go online when you're prepared to accept trips and 
accept every request you receive in order to maintain a high acceptance rate.

As a reminder, please send further questions in a new, separate email to EMAILADDRESS.

Best,
UBER CSR
Uber | Community Support

If you travel for work and hate expense reports, you'll love Uber for Business.
Get your company riding today.

*ME:*
Jan 23, 12:42
So if I cancel a ride prior to arriving it does affect my acceptance rating?

*UBER CSR :*
Jan 23, 12:39

Hi MYNAME,
Happy to clarify - a rider canceling a trip will never count against your acceptance rate. When calculating acceptance rate, we only consider the number of requests that you rejected.

To keep your acceptance rate high, please be sure to accept every trip request that comes your way. If you're not ready to accept trip requests, make sure that you go "Offline". You may 
also want to check to see that your volume is on and turned up high so you always hear the beep of a trip request.

Best,
UBER CSR
Uber | Community Support

If you travel for work and hate expense reports, you'll love Uber for Business.
Get your company riding today.

*ME:*

Jan 23, 12:30
How does cancelling a ride after accepting a request affect my acceptance rate?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

can you clear this up
is acceptance rate and cancel rate 2 different things?
for 1 cancel can only happen based on accepting first

if a rider gives a bad address,how can you complete the ride? but still have it affect you negatively for cancelling it?
its written in Uber rules that we can cancel after 5min after contacting pax,per that mail blurb, it still affects our acceptance rate?

more clarity is needed


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can you clear this up
> is acceptance rate and cancel rate 2 different things?
> for 1 cancel can only happen based on accepting first
> 
> ...


From the email, if you cancel the ride PRIOR to hitting the arrive button, it counts against your acceptance rating. Even if it's a bad address you'd hit arrive. If you cancel after that it shouldn't affect your acceptance rating. They're trying to curtail people from accepting a request and immediately canceling.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> From the email, if you cancel the ride PRIOR to hitting the arrive button, it counts against your acceptance rating. Even if it's a bad address you'd hit arrive. If you cancel after that it shouldn't affect your acceptance rating. They're trying to curtail people from accepting a request and immediately canceling.


if its a bad address, why hit arrive? you should only hit arrive when your at the destination
how can you arrive at an address that doesnt exist?

I dont see anywhere where it states that those type of cancellations are okay(after hitting arrive)
im more tend to believe its what type of cancellation you choose
obviously "dont charge rider" is one that will count against you

my point is some cancellations are pax fault and out of your control, so those cancellation shouldnt be counted against you


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if its a bad address, why hit arrive? you should only hit arrive when your at the destination
> how can you arrive at an address that doesnt exist?


Maybe I'm not understanding your question. If I get a request from "1200 - 1250 Main Street" and I get to where the pin is located (the destination) I hit arrive. Whether there's a building, a parking lot, or a tent, that's not my concern. That's my destination. I've never not had a destination when I accepted a ride.

Could you explain more about what you are talking about?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if its a bad address, why hit arrive? you should only hit arrive when your at the destination
> how can you arrive at an address that doesnt exist?


"Bad address" doesn't necessarily mean non existent address.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> "Bad address" doesn't necessarily mean non existent address.


how can you pick up a pax at a bad address?
if the pax is at the address, then obviously the address is good correct?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i mean the bad address reason cancellation is used for when you're not able to pick up a pax due to a "bad address"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding your question. If I get a request from "1200 - 1250 Main Street" and I get to where the pin is located (the destination) I hit arrive. Whether there's a building, a parking lot, or a tent, that's not my concern. That's my destination. I've never not had a destination when I accepted a ride.
> 
> Could you explain more about what you are talking about?


if you read the forum, you'll see people get ping or address that dont exist
some place the pin in the water to avoid the surge charge
are you saying theres no way you can get a bad address?
ive got a block addres saying 1000-2000 lark lane etc
if the pax dont pick up they can be anywhere. no response from then? cancel using "bad address" or no show


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> how can you pick up a pax at a bad address?
> if the pax is at the address, then obviously the address is good correct?


It doesn't matter if the passenger is at the address that they set the flag. As long as I am at the address...it's a good address....and I hit arrive and start the 5 minute timer. How the passenger gets to where I am....is their problem.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

also its safe to assume, if you hit "arrive", then the address is not bad!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> also its safe to assume, if you hit "arrive", then the address is not bad!!!


When I get to the address the rider entered OR wherever they set the flag......ALL addresses are good.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> When I get to the address the rider entered OR wherever they set the flag......ALL addresses are good.


um yeah, again, obviously thats not a bad address
what are you debating again?

but all address are NOT good
last week I had an address that didnt exist on the street
it was 3400, but the street only went up to 3000
and the pin was dropped on the highway behind the neighborhood
i even checked the highway,no one waiting for an Uber ride
would you agree that a house # of 3400 on a street that only goes up to 3000 is indeed a bad address? smh. but according to you the address is good because you would go to the highway expecting to pick up pax?
so again, how is it even remotely possible all addresses are good?
if thats the case, why does Uber even have an option for bad address when all addresses are good as you say?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes....I would go to the nearest point I could (even if it's a highway - who knows maybe they broke down?) and hit Arrived. Passengers have 5 minutes to find me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yes....I would go to the nearest point I could (even if it's a highway - who knows maybe they broke down?) and hit Arrived. Passengers have 5 minutes to find me.


technically its a bad address, because the address says 3400 lark lane, but the ping is on the highway (395)
i understand what you're trying to say now
but in your case you wouldnt ever choose bad address, but rider no show


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but in your case you wouldnt ever choose bad address, but rider no show


Correct. There are NO bad addresses just riders that fail to show up wherever THEY sent me.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Correct. There are NO bad addresses just riders that fail to show up wherever THEY sent me.


I concur. Thanks for saying what I was thinking!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> I concur. Thanks for saying what I was thinking!


but in your case and his, you're supposed to call the pax first, to get the $5 fee
but in most cases they'll pick up and just simply tell you where they are.....


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

it affect your acceptance rate for sure.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but in your case and his, you're supposed to call the pax first, to get the $5 fee
> but in most cases they'll pick up and just simply tell you where they are.....


It depends. On Lyft you have to wait for 3 minutes then call. Then if you cancel you get the cancellation fee and it doesn't affect your acceptance rate.
Based on their recent change Uber says:

We have made a change to the policy regarding the cancellation fees charged to riders. 
*Uber will no longer be giving riders a one-time courtesy for trip cancellation fees.* 
We feel that this will improve the clarity around why a cancellation fee is paid or is not paid.

Uber's cancellation policy states that riders may be charged a cancellation fee if they cancel 
more than 5 minutes after their driver has accepted a trip.

However, a client will still not be charged a cancellation fee if:

If they cancel within 5 minutes 
If the driver does not arrive on location in a reasonable amount of time 
If the driver chooses "Do not charge client" or "Other" from the cancellation menu

*Important: *If a client asks you to cancel the trip, simply select "Client Requested Cancel" from the
cancellation menu and you will be paid a cancellation fee if one applies.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wow no one time courtesty? when they change that?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> wow no one time courtesty? when they change that?


Got the email last night. So it must have been recently. But with guarantees going away, I think they believe this will subsidize our income.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but in your case and his, you're supposed to call the pax first, to get the $5 fee
> but in most cases they'll pick up and just simply tell you where they are.....


I always text the passenger that their "Fuber driver is here" immediatly after I hit the Arrive button. If they call me and say they are someplace else....I tell them that I'll be there in a few minutes. At 5 minutes ....Cancel "No Show". Depending on how the passenger sounded on the phone and where they are going (I ask whenever they call), I may head in their direction to accept their next ping. If asked "Yah.....something is going on with the Fuber system....if you aren't in the car within a couple of minutes it automatically cancels your request....sorry about that.".


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> It will not effect your "acceptance rate" but it will effect your "cancellation rate".
> It's OK to do it here and there but if you do it a lot they will
> come down on you.


I agree.


----------

